# drywall info on blueprint



## kppc (Oct 8, 2018)

hey guys, 

I'm having some trouble understanding what the architect wants to with the ceilings in this 2-storey home. In the construction notes where it says roof construction, it says R-50 roof insulation and vapour barrier 1/2" drywall finish..also listed in the notes is that the ceilings and bulkheads to be 5/8" drywall taped sanded and primed. There are 2 open to above areas in the house, could this mean they would like min r-50 batt insulation with 5/8 drywall in these open areas and reg 1/2 ceiling drywall else where? The plans also show R-60 insulation pointing to the roof so this could be r-60 where there is attic space and batts for the open areas? If someone could help me out that would be great!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact the architect...........


----------



## kppc (Oct 8, 2018)

hey rio! i have tried but no response back yet! ill keep trying.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't bother with the architect, ask the builder. Most of them are pretty set in how they do things job to job.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I’d say 5/8” on the ceiling everywhere.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you send a formal RFI to the architect?

And cc the GC and owner/PM


----------

